# Nissan's Leaf Is Making Electric Vehicles Ever More Attractive



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

I pleased how Nissan is improving the Leaf. As I saw it two days ago I really liked the 2018 Leaf. How far would these changes have to go for you to buy a Leaf?

Google read from Max Marck of Torque News - Nissan's Leaf Is Making Electric Vehicles Ever More Practical and Attractive


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

90% of sales decisions are based on price !
Needs to be down near $25k to sell well.


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

I agree, it would sell better if the price dropped. And the range should be in par with Tesla or Bolt.


But several grid companies do group buys. You may want to check with your Power company if they do a group buy.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Let me get this straight... a Leaf is already cheaper (by US$6K) than a Bolt and a small fraction of the price of any Tesla, but you think Nissan should sell it for even *less* while matching the range of the Bolt and some unspecified Tesla model?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes Brian.!
Note the question.." How far would these changes have to go for YOU to buy a Leaf"...
That is asking for a personal comment, and my comment reflects the fact that i know the leaf is going to cost $50,000+ when it gets to our market.
That is double the price of any equivalent size ICE car and as such will never be on my list of sensible purchaces.
All EVs need to be cheaper before there will be any " mass" uptake.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Test drove one last week. Seems more refined than the older model. Really nice to drive and I like the advances in the tech. 

Unfortunately, I found the styling worse in real life than in pics. it's still a real mess, just isn't a coherent design, it looks awkward from any angle.  So I wouldn't want to own one, life's just too short to drive around in ugly things.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Karter2 said:


> Yes Brian.!
> Note the question.." How far would these changes have to go for YOU to buy a Leaf"...


Ah, I get it now. So a Leaf would need to be cheaper and have more range, while a Tesla would need to be a fraction of the current price and yet retain the current performance, for you (or me, for that matter) to buy one. 

I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for the required value improvement. Modern electric cars (high voltage AC motors, large lithium batteries) have been in production for several years, with some performance improvement but no substantial price reduction.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

favguy said:


> Unfortunately, I found the styling worse in real life than in pics. it's still a real mess, just isn't a coherent design, it looks awkward from any angle.


Agreed, but this is not a unique feature of the Leaf - it is the current trend in automotive styling, especially at Nissan.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

brian_ said:


> Ah, I get it now. So a Leaf would need to be cheaper and have more range, while a Tesla would need to be a fraction of the current price and yet retain the current performance, for you (or me, for that matter) to buy one.
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for the required value improvement. Modern electric cars (high voltage AC motors, large lithium batteries) have been in production for several years, with some performance improvement but no substantial price reduction.



It will certainly be a while. If you could cut the cost of the Leaf battery in half, that savings would probably be used to give it longer range. While that would be a better value, the price would still be the same.


----------

